# color code location



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> hallo everyone
> is somebody able to show me where to locate my color code ?
> i have a 2012 chevy cruze
> Thanks


The RPO sticker is in the glove box (IIRC) and contains the color codes. That info is supposed to be the bottom row of text, but, as seen n the example upper right, sometimes GM doesn't follow their own standards <stumped>

Regardless, the color info is also included in the table of 3-letter codes. So, worst case, post a pic of your RPO sticker and I'll look up the color codes for you.

Doug










.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

thank you sir doug for responding
but i couldnt locate this sticker in my glove box .. is here any other location where to look up ?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> thank you sir doug for responding
> but i couldnt locate this sticker in my glove box .. is here any other location where to look up ?


Are you sure they're not on the inside of the glove box door?

Otherwise, look in the trunk, either on the right shock tower (pull back the carpeting) or inside the spare tire well. 

Doug

.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

as you can see.my glove box contain no sticker1


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> as you can see.my glove box contain no sticker1


Well, that makes things more difficult 

Decoding your win, I get the results below. Your car is made in Korea. Perhaps they put the sticker in a different location. Or perhaps it got removed - did you purchase the car new?



KL1PM5CR4AK729125​K = Korea​L = GM, Korea​1 = Chevrolet passenger car​PM = Chevrolet Cruze LT (Korean built)​5 = sedan, 4-door, notchback​C = active manual belts, airbag driver and passenger – front (1st row)​R = LLW = 4 cyl, 2.0L, turbo diesel engine​4 = check digit​A = model year (C=2012, not sure what A means, 2010?)​K = plant location, B=Bupyeong, C=Changwon, K?= Korea?​729125 = sequence number​

Did you look elsewhere in the car? In the trunk where I mentioned?

Otherwise, without the RPO codes, the next place to look for the color would be on the original paperwork that came with the car. I know, in the US, we can also submit the VIN to GM, and they can look up info such as the color(s).

If you find the sticker, please post back.

Doug

.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

thats true..
ill do my best to check again. thank you so much sir


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> thats true..
> ill do my best to check again. thank you so much sir


I found this post which shows some other common locations for the RPO sticker (ie, Service Parts ID sticker). 

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

i finally found it 
its a GCW 
so what do you think mr DOUG


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> i finally found it
> its a GCW
> <snip pic>


Excellent!

Here's what I have for the RPO GCW:
GGW = PRIMARY COLOR– EXTERIOR, DK LABRYINTH MET 707S (62U)​
Would you say your car is light blue? Or dark grey?

Googling "GM color GCW" took me to this:









As a cross check, googling "GM color 707S" gets hits for "Dark Labyrinth Gray", and took me to this:









Which of these would you say is closer to yours?

Doug

.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

mr doug im really confused
as you can see in this photo the color is pretty closer to light blue.

what do you think sir ?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> mr doug im really confused
> as you can see in this photo the color is pretty closer to light blue.
> 
> what do you think sir ?
> <snip pic>


Now I'm really stumped. That looks darker than the blue, but much lighter than the gray. Googling "GM color 62U" (from the RPO decode above) leads me to this below, which seems closer to your pic than either of the other two colors. Note that it's for a 2006 Silverado, not a 2012 Cruze.










Would you say this is close? Note that 62U is listed with 916K, not 707S.

On a different tack, what are you hoping to accomplish? Are you trying to order a can of matching paint? Or something else?
Doug

.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

i had an accident a couple of days ago.. and i want to re-paint the front... so i need the same color to the body.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> i had an accident a couple of days ago.. and i want to re-paint the front... so i need the same color to the body.
> <snip pic>


Okay, so you need to order paint. In your pics, the lighting is bad. A pic in daylight, with no headlights or flashbulbs might be more re-assuring that 62U/dark blue metallic is the correct color.

That said, do you have a paint store that sells automotive paints? Paint shops sometimes offer automotive paints, and some paint shops specialize in automotive. Some car dealers can get you matching paint as well.

The key is to take your car, and the info you have - paint code GCW and your vin# - and let the paint vendor do the work of ensuring the paint matches.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

thank you very much mr DOUG


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> I found this post which shows some other common locations for the RPO sticker (ie, Service Parts ID sticker).
> .
> Doug


It is crazy to have four different shades for the same RPO label, trying to obtain paint from a Autobody distributor was a pain, I would have to take the car in and they would manually match it.
Fortunately My son-in-law works in a body shop, and brought some swatches over and mixed up enough for the touch up.
He said this is the only way they can do it for a in-shop repair.
T.W.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

TeckyWalla said:


> It is crazy to have four different shades for the same RPO label, trying to obtain paint from a Autobody distributor was a pain, I would have to take the car in and they would manually match it.
> Fortunately My son-in-law works in a body shop, and brought some swatches over and mixed up enough for the touch up.
> He said this is the only way they can do it for a in-shop repair.
> T.W.


yes its the same here 
i compared the paint manually with my cars color.....it looks fine but not a 100%


----------



## CNunley (Jan 20, 2021)

plano-doug said:


> The RPO sticker is in the glove box (IIRC) and contains the color codes. That info is supposed to be the bottom row of text, but, as seen n the example upper right, sometimes GM doesn't follow their own standards <stumped>
> 
> Regardless, the color info is also included in the table of 3-letter codes. So, worst case, post a pic of your RPO sticker and I'll look up the color codes for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

CNunley said:


> View attachment 290378


From the VIN, I get: 
1G1 : US, GM, Chevrolet passenger car
PH: Cruze LTZ (Automatic)
5: 4-door sedan, notchback
S: Active manual belts, airbags - driver and passenger front (1st row), front seat side (1st row) and rear seat side (2nd row), roof side (all seating rows), driver and passenger knee (1st row)
C: LUJ - 1.4L engine with turbo
9: check digit
C: 2012 model year
7: Lordstown plant​
The color code shown at bottom is 01B. For a 2012 Cruze, I get "TRIM COLOR SEAT– LT NEUTRAL ". Not much help for the exterior color.

It's not an exhaustive check of all the RPO's, but sifting thru the table, I see:

GARPRIMARY COLOR– EXTERIOR, CARBON FLASH MET (G) 501Q4BOINTERIOR TRIM– COCOA/LIGHT NEUTRAL1ACTRIM COLOR DR PANEL– LT NEUTRAL01BTRIM COLOR SEAT– LT NEUTRAL

Googling "GM color code 501Q", I get "Carbon Flash Metallic", so that correlates with the RPO GAR. I'd say 501Q Carbon Flash Metallic is what you need.

HTH.
Doug

.


----------



## CNunley (Jan 20, 2021)

plano-doug said:


> From the VIN, I get:
> ​1G1 : US, GM, Chevrolet passenger car​PH: Cruze LTZ (Automatic)​5: 4-door sedan, notchback​S: Active manual belts, airbags - driver and passenger front (1st row), front seat side (1st row) and rear seat side (2nd row), roof side (all seating rows), driver and passenger knee (1st row)​C: LUJ - 1.4L engine with turbo​9: check digit​C: 2012 model year​7: Lordstown plant​
> The color code shown at bottom is 01B. For a 2012 Cruze, I get "TRIM COLOR SEAT– LT NEUTRAL ". Not much help for the exterior color.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## AustinE. (Jan 27, 2021)

plano-doug said:


> The RPO sticker is in the glove box (IIRC) and contains the color codes. That info is supposed to be the bottom row of text, but, as seen n the example upper right, sometimes GM doesn't follow their own standards <stumped>
> 
> Regardless, the color info is also included in the table of 3-letter codes. So, worst case, post a pic of your RPO sticker and I'll look up the color codes for you.
> 
> ...




Hey Doug,
Can you work your magic and help me figure out my paint code?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Here's what I have for the RPO GCW:
> GGW = PRIMARY COLOR– EXTERIOR, DK LABRYINTH MET 707S (62U)​
> ...


How did you go from GCW to GGW. To me, not being in the whole conversation, it looks like Misty "Lake.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

AustinE. said:


> Hey Doug,
> Can you work your magic and help me figure out my paint code?
> <snip pic>


As best I can tell, this is for a 2012 (Cruze). 

My 2012 RPO list says GAR is for "CARBON FLASH MET[allic paint] (G) 501Q".

Googling "gm color 501q" gets hits for "Carbon Flash Metallic". So I'm satisfied that is correct.

On your RPO sticker, it shows 03C at the bottom on the BC/CC line. That is the seat color. I think it was mistakenly printed there.

HTH
Doug

GAR PRIMARY COLOR– EXTERIOR, CARBON FLASH MET (G) 501Q​​03C TRIM COLOR SEAT– FURY RED​ 
.


----------



## AustinE. (Jan 27, 2021)

plano-doug said:


> As best I can tell, this is for a 2012 (Cruze).
> 
> My 2012 RPO list says GAR is for "CARBON FLASH MET[allic paint] (G) 501Q".
> 
> ...


Your the man. Thank you!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> How did you go from GCW to GGW. To me, not being in the whole conversation, it looks like Misty "Lake.


Looks like I boofed that one. It appears I munged GCW and GGW  

I agree, should be misty lake. 

Apologies to BENF.

Doug smh

.


----------



## Klaudia (Feb 24, 2021)

BENF said:


> i finally found it
> its a GCW
> so what do you think mr DOUG
> View attachment 287214


Hi! I’m having. The same issue can’t find my paint code anywhere! Where did you find yours please?!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Klaudia said:


> Hi! I’m having. The same issue can’t find my paint code anywhere! Where did you find yours please?!


Welcome Aboard!

1. Gen I or Gen II, Model Year
6. Country of manufacture
7.Left-hand drive or right-hand drive? 

Most vehicles in the US have them on the glove box door, or under the spare tire.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Klaudia (Feb 24, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> 1. Gen I or Gen II, Model Year
> 6. Country of manufacture
> ...


Hiya thank you!! I have checked in all the possible places but with no luck 🙄 it’s driving me crazy


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Klaudia said:


> Hiya thank you!! I have checked in all the possible places but with no luck 🙄 it’s driving me crazy


1. Gen I or Gen II, Model Year
2. Country of manufacture
3.Left-hand drive or right-hand drive?


----------



## Hope4667 (Dec 8, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> The RPO sticker is in the glove box (IIRC) and contains the color codes. That info is supposed to be the bottom row of text, but, as seen n the example upper right, sometimes GM doesn't follow their own standards <stumped>
> 
> Regardless, the color info is also included in the table of 3-letter codes. So, worst case, post a pic of your RPO sticker and I'll look up the color codes for you.
> 
> ...


Doug I located my sticker in my glovebox but there’s no code beside the BC/CC and there’s no option on here to post the picture of the sticker 😳


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hope4667 said:


> Doug I located my sticker in my glovebox but there’s no code beside the BC/CC and there’s no option on here to post the picture of the sticker 😳


You'll need to post your VIN so someone can decode it them.


----------



## Danny89 (Apr 27, 2021)

Have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS that I'm trying to order a replacement front bumper for, but need the exterior color code so that they can paint it before shipping. Took a picture of the sticker, but it doesn't say what that code is. Can anyone decipher it for me? Thanks!


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Danny89 said:


> Have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS that I'm trying to order a replacement front bumper for, but need the exterior color code so that they can paint it before shipping. Took a picture of the sticker, but it doesn't say what that code is. Can anyone decipher it for me? Thanks!








VIN Decoder - Chevrolet Forum - Chevy Enthusiasts Forums


Chevrolet VIN Decoder - Decode your vehicle identification number



chevroletforum.com




I'm guessing Silver Ice Metallic since GAN shows up in the list of options.


----------



## Danny89 (Apr 27, 2021)

Got it. Yea my cruze is silver. So the color code I'd have to give the painter is "GAN"?


----------



## Danny89 (Apr 27, 2021)

So looks like they're looking for something other than "GAN" MBI Auto is looking for a longer color code. Car I have is the silver, so would there be another color code for the silver other than "GAN"?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Going with this, try here





2012 Chevrolet Cruze Colors of Touch Up Paint


Touch Up Paint for your 2012 Chevrolet Cruze




www.automotivetouchup.com




It looks like the code they are looking for is WA636R, since that matches the same line as GAN.


----------



## Ryans_cruze_lt2012 (7 mo ago)

plano-doug said:


> The RPO sticker is in the glove box (IIRC) and contains the color codes. That info is supposed to be the bottom row of text, but, as seen n the example upper right, sometimes GM doesn't follow their own standards <stumped>
> 
> Regardless, the color info is also included in the table of 3-letter codes. So, worst case, post a pic of your RPO sticker and I'll look up the color codes for you.
> 
> ...


I think mine is missing the paint code could you possibly help


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

04Y, 19, 933L, GTS, WA933LLuxo Blue Metallic







04Y, 46, 46U, 836, 928L, G56, WA928LStealth Gray Metallic
Based on the 04Y, it's one of these two.


----------

